# 2003 YUKON XL 2500 plow mount wanted



## sawzall (Sep 7, 2021)

looking for a MEYER plow mount for 2003 yukon xl 2500. need a "backup" and I have a plow, pump, hoop and wiring all ready to go, just need a mount and a few hours of install time. need to be certain that I have a spare plow this winter.. anyone know what plow mount fits???


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Depends on which plow setup you have.
https://meyerplows.info/meyer-plow-mounts.htmlhttps://www.meyerproducts.com/configure-purchase/plow-configuration#https://www.storksplows.com/plow-mounts/meyer/conventional.html


----------

